# Info. on Job Market-Madrid or Cadiz



## Elsa (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello I am new to the forum so please go easy on me. Just trying to get a feel if Bi-lingual Jobs English/Spanish PA or Office Managers are as demanding as everyone tells me they are. I am looking at relocating to Spain very shortly. No problems with Visas as I am an EU national who has been living in the US for the past decade. Thanks


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Elsa said:


> Hello I am new to the forum so please go easy on me. Just trying to get a feel if Bi-lingual Jobs English/Spanish PA or Office Managers are as demanding as everyone tells me they are. I am looking at relocating to Spain very shortly. No problems with Visas as I am an EU national who has been living in the US for the past decade. Thanks


Hola and welcome to the forum.

You have the added advantage of speaking Spanish, so good luck with your job hunt.

Saludos

Michelle


----------



## Elsa (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Giorgio,
Thanks for the feedback. I have in mind Madrid or Cadiz . Any ideas?
Thanks - Elsa


----------

